# 9 year old Golden boy refusing food



## coppers-mom

There are just too many possibilities here for me to feel comfortable giving an opinion.
I really think you need to find a good vet and get Nikko evaluated.

I do hope he regains his appetite soon.


----------



## goldensrbest

I t could be many things, but please take him to the vet, have some test run, cause this does not sound to be normal, in my years of having goldens.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yes definitely take him to the vet and get some bloodwork done on him. Refusing food can be a sign of many things.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Get some references from your old vet and go from there. A golden not eating is cause for concern.


----------



## pipermvh

Thanks for the quick responses! Wow! 

I just don't want to admit anything is really wrong, I guess. And from all outward appearances, he seems just fine, just older and a little slower. I was really hoping somebody - anybody - would have experienced something similar just to put my mind at ease and to buy me a little more time to find a decent vet. 

Rest assured that if this was emergent or he was showing ANY sign of distress, I'd be at the emergency vet insisting on some kind of resolution. It's a concern, it's a definite change, and I am worried, but I don't get the sense it requires emergent care. I want that clear, because I don't want anybody to think that I just don't want to pay for vet care or that I can't afford it. 

My last vet spoiled me, I know, but honestly, the vets I've visited with my other pets for routine stuff just don't seem as caring. Nikko is due for a wellness exam in 4 months and it will be the first time he will be seen by a vet other than the one he's known his entire life. I will just shop around more this week and keep feeding him sweet potatoes and boiled chicken until I find the right doctor for my boy. He does at least eat that and it's something. Thanks again.


----------



## pipermvh

GoldenCamper said:


> Get some references from your old vet and go from there. A golden not eating is cause for concern.


We did that last year when he retired and actually had a good experience with one vet he recommended and then that one moved out of state. The others, not so much. 

My sister-in-law recommended a vet that is about an hour drive and over the border in Idaho (I live in WA) and I think I'm going to try this one. I'll drive for an hour if it means I have a vet that really wants to help. 

If that fails, I am considering the veterinary hospital at WSU here in WA State. Heard a lot of wonderful things about it, but there are waiting lists and it's a 2 hour drive. Can't hurt to inquire. Again, thanks so much and I know this needs to be addressed. 

I will let you all know as soon as I get in to the Idaho vet. Hopefully, I feel good about him and it's a go. I am getting pretty desperate - I want my hairy (and scaly) kids to have what's best for them, I really do. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Keep in mind one thing with the home cooking. It is 70% water compared with 10% kibble. I found it out the hard way. My boy lost about 6 lbs before I figured he needed 8-10 cups a day of the home cooking to maintain weight.

Felt like I was cooking for an army. Give him plenty, seriously.

If you give the same amount cup wise of the sweet po and chicken like the kibble, his weight will drop like a rock.


----------



## GoldenCamper

pipermvh said:


> We did that last year when he retired and actually had a good experience with one vet he recommended and then that one moved out of state. The others, not so much.


Ugh, that stinks. I am fortunate to have many different well thought of vets (by me and not lightly) around here.

I can pretty much pick and choose depending upon the problem thankfully.


----------



## pipermvh

GoldenCamper said:


> Ugh, that stinks. I am fortunate to have many different well thought of vets (by me and not lightly) around here.
> 
> I can pretty much pick and choose depending upon the problem thankfully.


You know, the thing is that I found my awesome vet purely by chance years ago when my boy, Bodhi, a Rottie, started having seizures and every vet I took him to seemed to dismiss it and send me to yet another vet. He was aggressive when recovering from his seizures and it was scary - they simply seemed afraid of him and didn't want the trouble, in my opinion. 

Finally, this wonderful man agreed to take my boy and over one year and several blood tests and seizure med cocktails, we found the magic mix and Bodhi lived for 4 more years with only 2 breakthrough seizures and a great quality of life. He was actually on people meds for his seizures and the cost was quite a bit each month, but I would do it all over again. Never did find out why he had seizures, just in the Rottie breed, epilepsy.

My point is that I will never allow this to happen to a single one of my pets again. Bodhi was shuffled around for a year and suffered immensely. I almost let him go 5 years too soon...that experience certainly colors how I assess a vet and I am very vigilant about how my pets are cared for. Again, I was spoiled by this man, I know. I am sure there are many wonderful vets all over the place, but I need to find one that can help me and mine and that sincerely *wants* to. The search will go on until I find that special person. 

And yes, I feed him a lot of chicken and potatoes - as much as he'll eat, in fact. This morning he consumed about 2 pounds of chicken and 2 large sweet potatoes. Slowly, but he ate it and without encouragement. Thanks everybody - I know it's hard to offer advice on a board and I really appreciate the concern and understanding. My boy does, too.


----------



## Ash24

I would definitely get to the vet as soon as possible. Goldens are great at hiding anything going on- so when they are giving an obvious sign of a problem, there's usually something. Hopefully nothing big- but definitely something that should get checked out sooner than later.


----------



## Jennifer1

I would also go to the vet.
Better safe than sorry


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep us posted when you find a vet and how your boy gets on. I know how difficult in can be sometimes finding a vet that you are completely happy with...and then when you find one they often move. It sounds as if you were really lucky finding a good vet for your rottie Bodhi (we have a 9yr old Rottie Sadie) so I'm sure you'll find someone that you trust for Nikko, he sounds like such a sweet boy!

Maybe ask around local friends/neighbours for some recommendations or put a new post up on the forum incase someone lives in your area.


----------



## cubbysan

Hoping that there is nothing serious.

I am wondering, is there anyway that he could be eating from somewhere else? Getting into the cat food or other dog's food. Another family member feeding him some of their meals?

Also, sometimes you really cannot tell how good a vet is until you need to go in for something that is not routine. I just recently switched vets because of a move, almost three years ago. During the routine exams I really could not tell much about the two vets there, I had been with my previous practice over 30 years. Now I have built a relationship with the doctors, I have had three types of emergencies, and I do totally trust them and understand them and they know me.


----------



## Karen519

*Your Bolden*

I would definitely take him to the vet as soon as possible, to rule out anything serious! I agree that when a Golden stops eating, it is cause for concern!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Reading your post my first thought was perhaps the bag of kibble is spoiled or rank, since he's eating other things and drinking fine. I don't want to overlook the obvious, but maybe it's spoiled kibble?


----------



## pipermvh

cubbysan said:


> Hoping that there is nothing serious.
> 
> I am wondering, is there anyway that he could be eating from somewhere else? Getting into the cat food or other dog's food. Another family member feeding him some of their meals?
> 
> Also, sometimes you really cannot tell how good a vet is until you need to go in for something that is not routine. I just recently switched vets because of a move, almost three years ago. During the routine exams I really could not tell much about the two vets there, I had been with my previous practice over 30 years. Now I have built a relationship with the doctors, I have had three types of emergencies, and I do totally trust them and understand them and they know me.


It's funny that you ask that - my husband told me yesterday that he caught Nick and Echo (the two Golden children) drinking scummy water out of their pool last week and that Echo refused to eat for a day as well. The pup has since resumed her normal kibble, but Nikko has not. He then said that it's the 3rd or 4th time in about a month that he's emptied that pool (we've had a very wet spring here in the Inland NW)...and that's about how long it's been since I've noticed Nicky refusing his regular kibble...

Hmmm...I will let the new vet know this as well. Echo is fine and so is my Rott'n'Lab, so we will see. On that note, I offered Nick his kibble about an hour ago and he devoured it!! Then he burped an outrageously egg-sulfur-nasty burp...ew...

Maybe it's intestinal? Blah. I don't know. I am waiting for the Idaho vet to call and let me know if he can be seen tomorrow. If not, we will have to wait until Thursday. 

Thanks!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Even a less than fine vet is better than none IMO. I have a vet who will see any of my animals without an appointment (4 dogs, 6 cats and 1 horse) but he honestly isn't the vet of choice if it is anything other than routine so I have backups for each type of pet.

I smiled when reading your description of Nikko. Begging for attention, fatty tumors and gradually slowing down described my old boy to a T.
Hugs and kisses to your boy and I hope he is all better soon.

Ah - GoldenCamper knows much of taking care of those lovely senior boys. His advice is gold.:smooch:


----------



## pipermvh

Dallas Gold said:


> Reading your post my first thought was perhaps the bag of kibble is spoiled or rank, since he's eating other things and drinking fine. I don't want to overlook the obvious, but maybe it's spoiled kibble?


His kibble is okay as far as I can tell, but honestly, he has a better sniffer than I do  

I just don't know what to think since now he's eaten like he's starving (that's what is normal for him - total chow hound, this one) and has proceeded in the last half hour to pace by his food bin, like he does normally when he thinks it is time to eat and we're not jumping to get him his food fast enough. 

He is going in to see the vet regardless - I don't like worrying like this and I want a clean bill of health on this boy. I am starting to wonder if I am going crazy, for real. In the last two days so many possibilities have run through my mind from a stomach bug to cancer and I swear I can feel his lipomas growing as I pet him...sheesh...yeah, I need to calm down, I guess.

I will wait to see the vet. There's just something about a Golden, as you all know...he's truly like a hairy kid and I am not ready to have my heart broken again so soon after losing my Bodhi. Thanks everybody for all of your suggestions, help, and advice. I will certainly keep you posted. 

~piper


----------



## pipermvh

coppers-mom said:


> Even a less than fine vet is better than none IMO. I have a vet who will see any of my animals without an appointment (4 dogs, 6 cats and 1 horse) but he honestly isn't the vet of choice if it is anything other than routine so I have backups for each type of pet.
> 
> I smiled when reading your description of Nikko. Begging for attention, fatty tumors and gradually slowing down described my old boy to a T.
> Hugs and kisses to your boy and I hope he is all better soon.
> 
> Ah - GoldenCamper knows much of taking care of those lovely senior boys. His advice is gold.:smooch:


Yes, I have decided that this vet I am waiting on is the one, if only for this. the more I've been reading and worrying, the more I am kicking myself for thinking that maybe...maybe it's nothing...I knew in my heart all along something isn't right. I will get it taken care of as soon as I can. 

It makes me smile that my Nick made you smile. He would like that. He is such a happy guy, even when he's not eating - if he's in pain and I overlooked it...oh, I'd die...

You all have given me that kick of reality. Thanks so much. Sincerely.

~piper


----------



## PrincessDi

Please let us know what they find when you take your boy in. Sending thoughts and prayers that it's something easy to fix.


----------



## Karen519

*Piper*

Piper

Please let us know what vet says about Nick. Praying for him.
It isn't necessarily anything serious, but as they get older, I think we have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## pipermvh

Just got the call and it will be Thursday. Was told by the vet tech to keep feeding Nikko whatever he'll eat and make sure he is drinking. He is definitely drinking, so, no issues there. At least, not currently. He is also really mad at me right now because I am making him wait for dinnertime (a VERY good sign) and the kibble he ate a while ago seems to be settling just fine. He had one more horrid burp that smelled up the mudroom (EW) and so far, he's acting like his usual silly self - right now I have 3 tennis balls, a scrap of paper, a tin can, and a Kong on my sofa next to me as I type...his 'gifts' he has offered in exchange for dinner. Ha!

I will still be offering his boiled chicken and his favorite, sweet potatoes, along with kibble just to be sure he'll eat. Also will be bringing in a stool sample on Thursday. Actually, I might call and see if I can get a stool sample tested from all 3 of my kids, just in case...and, of course, the tech said they will be looking over all of his lipomas (I have a chart from my last vet) and that they will take x-rays and blood and go from there. I asked her if it sounded serious and she said no, it didn't, but that it's best to get new tests/images just in case it's something serious. So far, the tech sounds very nice and acknowledged my apprehension, so...crossing my fingers...

I will update as soon as I know anything. Glad I posted now, support in a time of uncertainty is priceless. I've been reading many posts - lots of information here! Thanks again 

~piper


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Just read your post, I am so happy to hear that you are taking him to the vet. I wish I had taken my Millie when I "suspected" something was wrong. I wouldn't of saved her she had hemangiosarcoma but it would have made her last days more comfortable and would have softened the blow somewhat instead of blindsiding us and have to send her to the bridge six days after she could not be the brave and stubborn red head that we knew any longer. I will keep my fingers crossed that all is well with your Nikko.


----------



## VickiR

I hope that's not it, but it sounds just like Sienna's symptoms and she has hemangiosarcoma.
Even the burps describe her.


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm worried, and I hope it is nothing, or something localized like a tooth that is hurting. The fear of hemangiosarcoma is always with me too after losing several older goldens to it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I hope you get some answers soon - and that it turns out to be just a little intestinal virus.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that he's booked in with a vet and fingers crossed that he gets on okay on Thursday. We'll be thinking of you


----------



## Karen519

*Piper*

Piper

What did the vet say about the water they drank out of the pool?


----------



## Wagners Mom2

My boy is 9, too. 

Sending prayers his way--and yours too.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that your golden gets on okay today, sending prayers your way! Let us know what the vet says :crossfing


----------



## pipermvh

An update:

Nikko is doing well. He saw an older vet today, one that usually treats larger animals, but also treats and cares for cats and dogs from the ranches and farms he services. I was a little leery about driving so far to see a vet that doesn't generally treat 'pets,' per se, but I am now glad I did. And really, horses are pets, right? He doesn't care for ferrets or iguanas, but he agreed to take on my pups and cats. Big relief. Of course, I am terrified that he will retire soon, but he assured me that he had no plans to retire, so...we'll see.

As far as Nikko goes, well, first, Nick really liked this man. I mean, REALLY liked him. He offered his paw right away and curled his head on the vet's knee while he was feeling his lipomas and stuff. Pretty cute. 

He did take a few pictures by x-ray, but nothing got his attention, so it's probably not a tumor or anything. His stomach looked okay. No blockages. His lipomas are a little bigger in some spots, but nothing alarming and nothing limiting mobility. One chipped tooth (I missed it and it's really just a tiny chip) that we'll keep an eye on. Vet gave Nick a hard treat and Nikko chewed it up, no problem, so probably not an issue right now. Stool sample sent to lab. He doesn't suspect anything like a parasite since Nick is current on all of his shots/vaccinations/prevention, BUT - he wants to check anyway. Blood drawn as well. Checking thyroid and other stuff I already forgot. But the vet doesn't think that's it, either.

The vet honestly thinks that Nikko is getting older and his taste buds are changing, which might be why he prefers disgusting water to his water bowl and why he doesn't want his kibble, but will eat stronger smelling/tasting food like sweet potatoes. He likened it to older people who put tons of salt on their food because it tastes bad to them. I told him that Nicky has been eating kibble again, but that it's hit and miss as to whether or not he'll want it. 

Sometimes, it's a bite and then he's done, other times he eats it all slowly, sometimes he bolts it down and other times, he won't even look at the bowl. But, with chicken and sweet potatoes, he always eats it. Always. But it's not always fast. Sometimes slow, too. So he told me to start Nikko on Pepcid, 75 mg a day, to see if that helps. Might be upset stomach or reflux.

So, waiting on tests which the vet really seems to believe will be normal, and starting my boy on Zantac. Ha! The vet agrees he's not in pain or distress, that we can watch and wait for anything else. But he is a healthy 108 pounds and danced all over the vet clinic like a pup - SO happy, getting all the attention and loves  Now that a vet has seen him and agrees with me, I feel much better. It's a drive to get there, but I am making appointments for the rest of the brood and will then be broke until summer :/ I hope this guy is it - he seems pretty good and the animals at the clinic all really liked him. That's key. Most importantly, Nikko loved him. A lot. Sold!!

I really hate that my little Golden boy is an aging Golden man...it hurts. Every little thing puts me into a panic! I hate it! But it looks like things will be okay for now. 

Happy day! 

Thanks everybody. Your support and kind words have kept me sane. Just another overreacting pet parent, I am. And I always will be. Thanks again. Nikko thanks you, too.

~piper


----------



## pipermvh

Karen519 said:


> Piper
> 
> What did the vet say about the water they drank out of the pool?


The vet told me that if it is something from the pool, he would expect diarrhea and vomiting, which Nick has not done. However, the stool sample and blood work should turn something up if it's there. We'll see.


----------



## Karen519

*Piper*

Piper

so glad that Nikko liked this vet!
Did he do a chest xray?
When will he have the results of the bloodwork.


----------



## cubbysan

So glad you found a vet that you and Nicco like! And glad to hear that is probably just his taste buds.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Nicky liked this vet and everything seems to be okay.
Give him a big hug and kiss from me to show my relief.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Glad that Nikko got on well with the vet and it sounds like he was extremely thorough with him which is really good. Hopefully everything will come back normal for him. At least the vet helped to put your mind at rest and Nikko liked him


----------



## PrincessDi

SO GLAD that the vet doesn't thnk it is something awful!! Continuing to keep him in our prayers, that everything looks good!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Good news that the xrays looked clear. Best of wishes to you and Nikko!


----------



## pipermvh

Karen519 said:


> Piper
> 
> so glad that Nikko liked this vet!
> Did he do a chest xray?
> When will he have the results of the bloodwork.


He took pics of chest and stomach, and also one of a lipoma that had grown (never heard of that before, myself...?). He will aspirate a lipoma when it's brand new or shows dramatic change, nut he said this one is simply large and he wanted to get a good look. I honestly had no idea that you could get a good look with x-ray and frankly, looked like a normal image to me when I saw it, so, interesting. My last vet aspirated a few, but then just started keeping track of location and size because Nikko has a TON of them! All are soft and loose under his skin, and I know it's not a guarantee, but it's all we've got to hold onto at this point in regards to that. It would be unreasonable, painful to Nick, and expensive to aspirate them all. But like I said, the image didn't seem to show much of anything, so I guess that's good? But yeah, good guy and a good day. Thanks again everybody!

Edit: Sorry - about the bloodwork - he told me he would call when it gets back, probably about a week or so. I remember my last vet always took at least 3-4 days for bloodwork that wasn't emergent, so...seems okay to me. Since he doesn't feel anything is really wrong, I am okay with that. Thanks again


----------



## pipermvh

This is Nikko (aka Nicky, aka Nicky, aka Little Nicky, aka Prince What-A-Mess, aka Nikko Frodo Quasimodo) playing with Echo, my Golden girl when she was only 10 weeks old (Echo is 8 months old now).


----------



## Angelina

Just a suggestion although someone may have given it...put some of your chicken, potatoe toppings on top of the kibble; he may go for it that way. He may know if he holds out he gets the good stuff. I hope all the tests come back clean, is the picture above current? He doesn't look 110 lbs to me....


----------



## pipermvh

Nicky's favorite thing...the river!! Summer 2011.


----------



## pipermvh

Angelina said:


> Just a suggestion although someone may have given it...put some of your chicken, potatoe toppings on top of the kibble; he may go for it that way. He may know if he holds out he gets the good stuff. I hope all the tests come back clean, is the picture above current? He doesn't look 110 lbs to me....


It's about 6 months old this pic, and yeah, he's 108 pounds, believe it or not! I was always worried that he was overweight, because I know 100+ pounds is HUGE, but he's all muscle and lipomas, I guess. He's long and tall, hard to see in this pic. I'll find a better one to show his size. He is very active and is barely grey around the face and muzzle, even at 9 years old. 

I do actually put the potatoes and chicken on top of his kibble now, and he eats. And yeah, I think he's outsmarting me now  So are my other 2. THEY want sweet potatoes and chicken, now, too! Ha! Gotta nip this in the bud, I agree


----------



## pipermvh

The first pic is my other 2 - Echo is 6 months old in the pic and Stewie (Rott/Lab X) is 2 and a half years old.
The second is Nikko, January 2012. This is pretty current and you can clearly see his size/bulk in comparison to the door and porch. He's a hefty boy. All hind end, really. He's got a great sumo butt-stamp move he uses on my RottX all the time


----------



## coppers-mom

Hi Nicky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I looooooove your pictures and am so glad you are doing well.:smooch:


----------



## pipermvh

First day of just kibble for Nicky - ate it right up  Relief!! Now just waiting on the samples that were sent out and honestly, I expect no issues. 

One question for all of those with older Goldens...

The lipomas...

Nikko is COVERED in them, quite literally. I know it's not uncommon, and his natural kibble with lower fat has really helped reduce the amount of lipomas fro popping up, but still, some grow a little and some, it seems, almost disappear and then reappear...I noticed that if he wrestles with my RottX a lot one day, some of them almost seem to swell up for a day or so before settling down. The vet wasn't concerned and said that can happen with lipomas so, I am not worried, per se...just has anybody else noticed this with their Goldens? 

I was told removal is not a good idea unless they are limiting mobility or are causing pain, and Nikko has neither of those issues. I've just never had such a lumpy dog (hence the nick Quasimodo) - I had one Golden as a small child who passed on before I was 5 and then a Poodle until I was 21 who died of cancer when she was 14. My first dog on my own was Piper, a Whippet who lived to 16 and I had to help her cross the bridge due to heart failure (result of a murmur she had since a pup) and then my Bodhi, my first Rottie, who finally succumbed to epilepsy at almost 10 years old...none of them had these fatty tumors. 

So, I am looking for experiences and even advice on diet to help curb these things, if possible. The vet really didn't seem concerned and said what I was doing with Nick's diet and exercise was pretty good and to keep it going...but I want to do more, I guess. Especially since I have a young princess in the house and now that I know, want to try to prevent what I can that is prevalent in the breed.

Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear has several lipomas. I've had them all tested along the way and just fat cells. She's never had any issues with them.
What I've noticed with her is that as she gets fatter the lipomas get bigger. As she loses weight, the lipomas get smaller.


----------



## pipermvh

Jennifer1 said:


> Bear has several lipomas. I've had them all tested along the way and just fat cells. She's never had any issues with them.
> What I've noticed with her is that as she gets fatter the lipomas get bigger. As she loses weight, the lipomas get smaller.


Yes! Nick, too. In the summer, he slims down quite a bit due to all the swimming and hiking while camping (usually he's down to 100 pounds by the end of the summer, or thereabout) and the lipomas are, indeed, smaller. 

Getting him active in the winter, though, is hard to do. He loves the snow and lays in it as long as I will allow it, but other than that, he's just not up and going unless it's water-related. Even on hikes I am constantly reminding him that we are moving forward, not sideways, ha! 

Maybe I need to figure out a way to keep the winter weight off of him. I wish we had an indoor pool that allowed dogs here - he'd always be around 100 pounds if we did. He'd probably also be a permanent prune with chlorine green hair, too, lol.


----------



## coppers-mom

My last senior, Copper, has so many lipomas the vet didn't even attempt to map them.

He had quite a few aspirated and they were always benign. One under his right foreleg was two lobed and eventually got pretty large (A/B cup size).

He has a couple of cysts on his head I would have had removed, but this was later in his life and surgery would have been very, very difficult for him so we just left them.

copper had his spleen removed 20 months before he died and he also had two very serious bouts of pancreatitis. These issues made me get serious about getting the excess weight off of him and that made him able to move much better. I don't know if it affected the lipomas since I didn't think to check that.

the vet had me switch copper to a very low fat food to keep him from having pancreatitis again and he also only got a FEW low fat treats. He never even seemed to notice the reduction in calories.


----------



## Karen519

*Nicky*

I am so glad to read that Nicky is doing better!!
My Smooch had lots of lipomas, too!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm also thrilled to read he is doin better as well!! Our Max has LOTs of lipomas as well. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing So far they have all been benign after aspirations.


----------



## pipermvh

Update: All tests came back normal, no issues. Nick is eating just fine and so now it's just watch and wait, hope nothing else comes up. Weird, but hey, he's a Golden...


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to read Nick is doing so well. Keep up the good work!!


----------

